# Sudocrem and acne?



## pink_lily82 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has tried Sudocrem for acne and what kind of results you've had. I'm always on the lookout for inexpensive treatments for pimples (a sad sufferer of cystic acne) and I've heard good things about it. Also since this product isn't available in the US, if anyone has tried a similar product that is available in the states with success.


----------



## joanbrent (Mar 31, 2009)

I think its a really good product and effective on spots and blemishes, but if I deviate from the infected area it really does dry out skin.You may look for products with similar ingredients. But go away from products that contains one or more of following ingredients: socetyl stearate, isopropyl isostearate, isopropyl palmitate, isopropyl myristate and sodium chloride, because they encourage your acne.


----------



## LP_x (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't suffer from acne, but I use it when I have the occasional breakout. I dab it onto the spot and leave it for as long as I can, for example, when I'm doing my hair or something, then wipe it off before I do my make up. Or I put it on when I get home from work and am just doing mundane things like cleaning or emptying the dishwasher. I always wipe it off though. As joanbrent said, only use it where you need to. It is very very drying, and since I already have quite dry skin, I don't like to use it excessively.


----------



## Tahti (Mar 31, 2009)

I love Sudocrem, I've got pretty clear skin but it's prone to getting kind of red sometime around my t-zone. I put on a really thin layer of it and rub it in my skin really well, and it evens it out really well! 
Far nicer than using lemon juice either way (although it just work a miracle on clearing up spot...) ;/


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 1, 2009)

I didn't know that it can tone down redness! I might end up buying it online if I can't find something similar that's sold in the states.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 1, 2009)

I use this on just my acne spots, no where else.  I put a tiny amount on a q-tip and rub it in, and then i leave it on over night.


----------



## RebekahR (Apr 10, 2009)

it works wonders..but so does any nappy cream

Sure a generic brand will also work! I keep a small tub for skin emergencies!


----------

